# green laser pointers



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

who has one? what mw? Is 50mw enough to pop ballons? discuss about them

*Please dont post any links where to buy or purchase them so this thread doesnt get closed


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I got a 20mW one. They're fun to play with at night.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

my buddy bought one off ebay, a 5mW one i think. We were pointing it into the forest and the mountains across the lake, and you could see it. They are pretty cool if you got the money to drop on a toy like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

around how much do they cost?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

aint one of there topics already been cut off

mods beware,,,,sick um boiz


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> aint one of there topics already been cut off


Do you mean "green laser pointer" threads or "n3p asks others to do his research" threads? The answer to both is "yes".


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

childawg beat me to the punch to make a post about n3p doing a research paper on green lasers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes I have one-Yes they are fun as long as one plays responsibly


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

It's all fun and games until someone can't see


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yes I have one-Yes they are fun as long as one plays responsibly


I played with mine for to long and went blind for a day or two, but I was 14 and and my body was an amusement park...


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

n3p said:


> who has one? what mw? Is 50mw enough to pop ballons? discuss about them
> 
> *Please dont post any links where to buy or purchase them so this thread doesnt get closed


If I read correctly, you cannot purchase anything over 5mW in the United States.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

> aint one of there topics already been cut off
> 
> mods beware,,,,sick um boiz


if you read the post about that topic being cut off, the mods said discussion about them was fine, just not where to buy them.



> If I read correctly, you cannot purchase anything over 5mW in the United States.


i think i read in the other thread up to 1000mw is legal


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just read the FDA regulations and it states that if the laser isn't properly certified and meet the proper requirements that the buyer runs the risk of it being confiscated and destroyed.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

does anyone remember that whole thing a few years back...maybe 2 years back where someone aimed it at an aircraft and then the feds showed up at his place? that was my town lol...

so if ur gonna use these..DONT shine it up to a plane.

i googled for the artical...here it is

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html...752C0A9639C8B63

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/12/31/aircraft.laser/


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> > aint one of there topics already been cut off
> >
> > mods beware,,,,sick um boiz
> 
> ...


I don't recall that being said over there. I recall that they were sold, but 5 mW was the upper limit.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> > aint one of there topics already been cut off
> >
> > mods beware,,,,sick um boiz
> 
> ...


I don't recall that being said over there. I recall that they were sold, but 5 mW was the upper limit.
[/quote]

In the US it is illegal to buy a laser from outside the US that is over 5mW. Thats the law, and actually if I am correct on this I believe it was recently implemented. The reason why I say that it was recently implemented was I read on a site that sold them it said,

"Due to FDA regulation, all lasers over 5mW are no longer aloud to be shipped to the United States. In order to purchase a laser you must not be a US citizen. All orders for lasers that are payed but not shipped will be refunded."

Thats what the law is.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Puddjuice said:


> > aint one of there topics already been cut off
> >
> > mods beware,,,,sick um boiz
> 
> ...


I don't recall that being said over there. I recall that they were sold, but 5 mW was the upper limit.
[/quote]

In the US it is illegal to buy a laser from outside the US that is over 5mW. Thats the law, and actually if I am correct on this I believe it was recently implemented. The reason why I say that it was recently implemented was I read on a site that sold them it said,

"Due to FDA regulation, all lasers over 5mW are no longer aloud to be shipped to the United States. In order to purchase a laser you must not be a US citizen. All orders for lasers that are payed but not shipped will be refunded."

Thats what the law is.
[/quote]
I read that ones over 5mW that are shipped from another country are no longer labeled laser pointers. They are labeled experimental. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> > aint one of there topics already been cut off
> >
> > mods beware,,,,sick um boiz
> 
> ...


I don't recall that being said over there. I recall that they were sold, but 5 mW was the upper limit.
[/quote]

In the US it is illegal to buy a laser from outside the US that is over 5mW. Thats the law, and actually if I am correct on this I believe it was recently implemented. The reason why I say that it was recently implemented was I read on a site that sold them it said,

"Due to FDA regulation, all lasers over 5mW are no longer aloud to be shipped to the United States. In order to purchase a laser you must not be a US citizen. All orders for lasers that are payed but not shipped will be refunded."

Thats what the law is.
[/quote]
I read that ones over 5mW that are shipped from another country are no longer labeled laser pointers. They are labeled experimental. But I could be wrong.
[/quote]

Well it is going to suck because if the law is actually legitimate I am going to lose some money. I am not promoting where, how, or anything when I say that, I am just saying if thats the case I am out a laser pointer and money lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

how much does a 5mw one go for?

dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

$20


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

n3p said:


> how much does a 5mw one go for?
> 
> dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked


www.whydon'tyougoggleitforyourselfdumbass.com


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> how much does a 5mw one go for?
> 
> dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked


www.whydon'tyougoggleitforyourselfdumbass.com
[/quote]

Come on man, this thread is actually going legit and staying with mods rules, don't get it closed for flaming and swearing at people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

> QUOTE(n3p @ Aug 22 2008, 12:52 AM)
> how much does a 5mw one go for?
> 
> dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked
> ...


whybeanaholebawb2u.com


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> how much does a 5mw one go for?
> 
> dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked


www.whydon'tyougoggleitforyourselfdumbass.com
[/quote]

Come on man, this thread is actually going legit and staying with mods rules, don't get it closed for flaming and swearing at people.
[/quote]

What's the problem? Is it easier for someone to google it for him and post one link? He can google it himself and get multiple links to choose from. He's just lazy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

or there are people who already have one who already researched the best price available to buy from that can help...the point of forums

when you goggle, you dont always get the best priced item


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I heard you can slice someone's arm off with a legal green laser... watch out..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> how much does a 5mw one go for?
> 
> dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked


www.whydon'tyougoggleitforyourselfdumbass.com
[/quote]
best link ever

ill bet Edgar Allen Poe didnt have a green lazer. but if he were still alive, im pretty sure he would.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well, this says nothing about the maximum power output and what is legal or not...just that certain wavelength guidelines and safety precautions must be met.

care to take a stab anyone?

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh....cfm?FR=1040.10

apparently this is the actual document which regulates lasers. along with 1040.11.

im finding a lot of sites with 10mW and 25mW lasers which state it's a class IIIb laser which complies with both 21 CFR1040.10 and 1040.11.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> well, this says nothing about the maximum power output and what is legal or not...just that certain wavelength guidelines and safety precautions must be met.
> 
> care to take a stab anyone?
> 
> ...


I read that once you get over a certain mW, the laser requires a key to operate.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> well, this says nothing about the maximum power output and what is legal or not...just that certain wavelength guidelines and safety precautions must be met.
> 
> care to take a stab anyone?
> 
> ...


I read that once you get over a certain mW, the laser requires a key to operate.
[/quote]

Yea, I have seen the ones you are talking about. One of the 300mW laser torches, I shorter but thicker version of the laser pen actually looks like a car keys ignition on the back to start it lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

n3p said:


> or there are people who already have one who already researched the best price available to buy from that can help...the point of forums
> 
> when you goggle, you dont always get the best priced item


Actually you are just being a douche and trying to push the limits of this forum. Keep it up idiot and you and your big titted sister can find another forum to diminish. You were banned once for pushing the limits...and have been given one chance to get your act together.....I would suggest not pushing the limits and then coming back with the "Im not touching you" defense...because it wont fly.

You are already going beyond what I would find appropriate in this discussion. Same thing as asking what a pound of weed would sell for...or a term paper on mister Poe....there is nothing good that will come from this line of inquiry on this forum...so I would suggest you drop it.

If you think it will make you cool to have a green laser.....do a search and find one....but do it somewhere else. If you cant tell.....my patience for your antics is at an end.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you just gone got yourself served...

( missed teh old GG smackdowns)


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> or there are people who already have one who already researched the best price available to buy from that can help...the point of forums
> 
> when you goggle, you dont always get the best priced item


Actually you are just being a douche and trying to push the limits of this forum. Keep it up idiot and you and your big titted sister can find another forum to diminish. You were banned once for pushing the limits...and have been given one chance to get your act together.....I would suggest not pushing the limits and then coming back with the "Im not touching you" defense...because it wont fly.

You are already going beyond what I would find appropriate in this discussion. Same thing as asking what a pound of weed would sell for...or a term paper on mister Poe....there is nothing good that will come from this line of inquiry on this forum...so I would suggest you drop it.

If you think it will make you cool to have a green laser.....do a search and find one....but do it somewhere else. If you cant tell.....my patience for your antics is at an end.
[/quote]
He was asking for the price for a 5mW laser pointer, which is the bare minimum. If you can get it at radio shak, I'm pretty sure it's not illegal to ask for the price.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i wanna hear more about this big titted sister


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> He was asking for the price for a 5mW laser pointer, which is the bare minimum. If you can get it at radio shak, I'm pretty sure it's not illegal to ask for the price.


I was responding to his first post where we didnt specify what power he was looking for. gvrayman....if you knew this kids track record on this forum....you would understand why I really dont care if he was asking for the legal limit or not. He will blatantly break the rules on this forum....and when he is asked to stop...he will try to skirt the boundaries to get the same information.

A condition of his being allowed to post on this forum again was that we will have zero tolerance for any of his childish games...imo...he is pushing his luck and would be better served if he used google...and not this forum....to get his information on this topic.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

febsalien said:


> i wanna hear more about this big titted sister


She's one of his personalities. I don't think you need to hear much more than that, right? LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

when did i ask how much a pound of weed would sell for?

The mods clearly stated in another thread, that a discussion about green laser pointers would be perfectly fine, just not a discussion where to purchase them. Which is what im trying to achieve with this thread, a disscussion about them.

I didnt break any rules in doing this, but i wont post about green laser pointers again


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

childish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

for starting a thread discussing laser pointers?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> you and your big titted sister can find another forum to diminish.


Ahahahah... these two comments almost made me spit out my tea


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

GG we haven't actually found anything conclusive stating that laser pointers over 5mW are in-fact illegal. i posted a link to the FDA regulations, i think i may write them a letter, because im actually quite interested myself.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I understand that....but there are a lot of things we have chosen not to allow on this forum that are legal. Porn is legal...but I dont see it as appropriate for this forum. Guns are legal...but we dont allow people to use the forum for buy/sell purposes. It is simply the issue of buying and selling...if you want to talk about them...fine...but to inquire about pricing and other aspects of acquisition....I would rather not have that on this forum.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam I want one...
It sure does sound like fun


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

with people like this out there...who needs to spend 4k on a 1000mW laser...this f*cking guy has a 25 WATT laser. jesus...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

IMO there's way to much bitching in this thread....

you folks do know its seal clubbing season for Corey, right?

jumping Jesus on a pogo stick its a freakin laser.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously. it's like...wtf...a laser!!! frickin laser beams.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/gets club and srats bashing in seal puppy brains....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

f*ck DA LAWZ I GOTS 1000Mw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

IMMA FIREN MY LAZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

/uppercuts 06 C6 LS2
/jumps fence
/fires laser beam at ISS
/gets arrested


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> /uppercuts 06 C6 LS2
> /jumps fence
> /fires laser beam at ISS
> /gets arrested


an old school member has spoken!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

anyone know what mw the halo3 laser is?



> an old school member has spoken!


whos more old school then me who still posts? I have an even older account, "njpiranha" but your only allowed one account here so i was forced with the newer one


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> anyone know what mw the halo3 laser is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


armac?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n3p said:


> whos more old school then me who still posts? I have an even older account, "njpiranha" but your only allowed one account here so i was forced with the newer one


Hmmmm, how often did you log in, let alone contribute during your tenure...aside from the past year or so asking for papers and posing as your make believe sister? "Old School" isn't exactly the term I would use.

What term should we use for someone like that? Discuss.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

troll?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd like to second the motion to affix the cognomen "troll", however, I would also like to annex the appellative with the prefix, "part-time". it is upon my puissant aspersion that said "old school member", also known under the moniker n3p, be designated, "part-time Troll".

but in the end who gives a sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive been a member since 2002, actually one of the firsts


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

on that note, im gonna sign up on mad forums, not post at all...and then come back 20 years later and call myself a fckn OG.

YA SON....660 posts.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

you think we'll still be on p-fury 20 years from now?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

well, i hope!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

whoa made no sence..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


an ak47 wont light your match for you, at least i dont think it will.
you also cant pop baloons without the neighbors knowing with an ak47.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


an ak47 wont light your match for you, at least i dont think it will.
you also cant pop baloons without the neighbors knowing with an ak47.
[/quote]

With an AK-47, you have a way to take care of their complaints.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


People are different. I can go and buy a gun, or go and shoot and M16 or M4 everyday of the year because my dad owns a few. It's the fact that I can have a small and very portable laser in my pocket that pops balloons and lights matches. I am also not talking about a 1,000 dollar laser, I wouldn't spend over 150 max on a laser.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


an ak47 wont light your match for you, at least i dont think it will.
you also cant pop baloons without the neighbors knowing with an ak47.
[/quote]

With an AK-47, you have a way to take care of their complaints.
[/quote]
touche salesman.
im still left with an unlit cigarette, but ill bet the rifle would help me with that as well.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nick G said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


an ak47 wont light your match for you, at least i dont think it will.
you also cant pop baloons without the neighbors knowing with an ak47.
[/quote]

With an AK-47, you have a way to take care of their complaints.
[/quote]
touche salesman.
im still left with an unlit cigarette, but ill bet the rifle would help me with that as well.

[/quote]

i'm sure that if you're standing around with an ak 47 in your hands and an unlit cigaratte hanging from your mouth, it wouldn't be too hard to motivate someone that's walking by to light your cigarette for you


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to spend $1000 on a laser pointer when you can get a Mil-Surplus AK-47 $500?


an ak47 wont light your match for you, at least i dont think it will.
you also cant pop baloons without the neighbors knowing with an ak47.
[/quote]

With an AK-47, you have a way to take care of their complaints.
[/quote]
touche salesman.
im still left with an unlit cigarette, but ill bet the rifle would help me with that as well.

[/quote]

i'm sure that if you're standing around with an ak 47 in your hands and an unlit cigaratte hanging from your mouth, it wouldn't be too hard to motivate someone that's walking by to light your cigarette for you
[/quote]

That was my thought...LOL.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

So you're all allowed to arm up to the teeth with guns but a green laser is deemed to dangerous for you???? WTF??


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> So you're all allowed to arm up to the teeth with guns but a green laser is deemed to dangerous for you???? WTF??


the fact that it is extremely easy to get a hold of very powerful lasers is the dangerous part.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

will this thread get shut down if i said that i wanted to own a moderately powered green laser as a means of defense-offense against idiots at night who drive with their headlights on full bright despite the presence of adequate street lighting?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

no


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

why does the FDA regulate lazer pointers?

i mean this might sound crazy but shouldnt they be more focused on regulating something like foods or drugs?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> why does the FDA regulate lazer pointers?
> 
> i mean this might sound crazy but shouldnt they be more focused on regulating something like foods or drugs?


maybe the FCC


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

n3p said:


> how much does a 5mw one go for?
> 
> dont provide a link though that sells over 5mw so this thread doesnt get locked


30mW green lasers go for $20-$25, not much. 125mW is about $300. 5mW is same as the red lasers sold as your gas station. You can also mod the red lasers but risk breaking them or shortening there lifespan. Which cheap red lasers dont last long anyway so. But they're fun to have your P's chase around.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> So you're all allowed to arm up to the teeth with guns but a green laser is deemed to dangerous for you???? WTF??


Because America RULES!!


----------

